# Man überrascht… denn



## TheChabon

No estoy seguro de entender ese _Man überrascht_, y estoy seguro de que no entiendo ese _denn_. Ayuda. Por favor. 

Ein gewiss ursprüngliches Mittel zur Erreichung des genannten Zwecks war der ringförmige Wulst, aus Stroh gewunden oder anderweitig zu Stande geführt, wie er noch jetzt bei den Chemikern üblich ist, um ihre Retorten zu stellen. Als man Töpfe aus Thon machen gelernt hatte lag es nahe ihn aus demselben feuerfesten Stoffe herzustellen. *Man überrascht *die Töpferkunst der frühesten Bewohner Deutschlands, der Schweiz und des ganzen Nordwestens von Europa auf dieser Stufe des Fortschritts, *denn* mit fusslosen Töpfen, welche so häufig in keltischen und germanischen Gräbern gefunden werden, trifft man zugleich fast immer auf Ringe von gebranntem Thone, zur Aufnahme dieser Töpfe.

Dice más o menos algo como

 la alfarería de los más tempranos habitantes de Alemania, Suiza, y todo el noroeste de Europa en esta etapa de desarrollo, junto con las vasija sin pie, que se hallan con tanta frecuencia en tumbas celtas y germánicas, ¿soprende encontrar? casi siempre al mismo tiempo anillos de arcilla cocida para recibirlas.


----------



## Spharadi

Yo diría: Sorprende la alfarería (....) *porque* junto con vasijas sin pié (....) uno encuentra asimismo y casi siempre anillos (....).
Me parece que la construcción  "man überrascht" es análoga al "Man spricht Deutsch" ("se habla alemán"). Si esto es cierto,  se puede decir "es sorprendente" o "sorprende la alfarería....etc. O tal vez: "En esta etapa de desarrollo sorprende la alfarería de los primeros pobladores de Alemania, Suiza y todo el noroeste europeo, porque ademas de vasijas sin pie, que con frecuencia se descubren en tumbas germanas y celtas, uno encuentra también y casi al mismo tiempo anillos de arcilla cocida *zur Aufnahme dieser Töpfe* ---> esto no me es claro.


----------



## TheChabon

Spharadi said:


> Yo diría: Sorprende la alfarería (....) *porque* junto con vasijas sin pié (....) uno encuentra asimismo y casi siempre anillos (....).
> Me parece que la construcción  "man überrascht" es análoga al "Man spricht Deutsch" ("se habla alemán"). […]  *zur Aufnahme dieser Töpfe* ---> esto no me es claro.



_zur Aufnahme dieser Töpfe_ es “para recibir estas vasijas/potes”. Las vasijas tenían un fondo semiesférico, sin pie, y entonces se les hacía una pieza complementaria en forma de anillo (inicialmente de paja retorcida, luego de arcilla cocida) a modo de base en la que apoyarlas. 

Lo que me cuesta entender de la interpretación “Es sorprendente”, que suena razonable, es que no debería haber nada sorprendente en que junto a esas vasijas aparezcan esos anillos, precisamente porque esas vasijas no se pueden apoyar sin esos anillos (o sin enterrarlas parcialmente). O por qué es sorprendente eso en _die Töpferkunst der frühesten Bewohner Deutschlands._ ¿El énfasis sería tal vez “_es sorprendente que en la vasijería (etc.) casi siempre aparezcan los anillos_”?

Man überrascht die Töpferkunst der frühesten Bewohner Deutschlands, der Schweiz und des ganzen Nordwestens von Europa auf dieser Stufe des Fortschritts, denn mit fusslosen Töpfen, welche so häufig in keltischen und germanischen Gräbern gefunden werden, trifft man zugleich *fast immer *auf Ringe von gebranntem Thone, zur Aufnahme dieser Töpfe.


----------



## Spharadi

Tus explicaciones echan por tierra la traducción "Es sorprendente" o  "sorprende". Busquemos otras lecturas.Tengo una idea, veamos si  funciona. 
Es problema es aqui qué hacemos con "la sorpresa". Aqui al verbo  "überraschen" le sigue sin preposición el acusativo, por ej. "Sie  überraschte mich" o bien "ich überraschte sie" y  en castellano tenemos  "sorprender a".  Entonces el sentido no es "que nos sorprende" sino que  "sorprendemos en la alfarería... " en el sentido de "encontramos,  rastreamos, descubrimos, ...etc".     
Als man Töpfe aus Thon machen gelernt hatte lag es nahe ihn aus demselben feuerfesten Stoffe herzustellen
Una vez que aprendieron a fabricar vasijas de arcilla, era obvio hacerlo  del mismo material resistente al fuego y en esta etapa de su  desarrollo  *descubrimos,* *rastreamos* (o sorprendemos) [efectivamente esto mismo] en la alfarería de los primeros pobladores  de Alemania, Suiza y todo el noroeste europeo, *porque* ademas de vasijas  sin pie, que con frecuencia se descubren en tumbas germanas y celtas,  uno encuentra también y casi al mismo tiempo anillos de arcilla cocida para recibir estas vasijas.

Entonces la sorpresa no es tal, sino es más bien el acto de descubrir o  encontrar en la alfarería lo enunciado en la frase anterior , sería como  la prueba de lo que sugiere la frase: Als man Töpfe aus Thon...etc. 

Espero solamente que sea comprensible lo que quiero decir y disculpa las  repeticiones en mi explicación, es que no me sale otra mejor.


----------



## TheChabon

Revisando esto: ¿no está diciendo Man überrascht [die Töpferkunst] auf dieser Stufe des Fortschritts?

Man überrascht die Töpferkunst der frühesten Bewohner Deutschlands, der Schweiz und des ganzen Nordwestens von Europa auf dieser Stufe des Fortschritts, denn mit fusslosen Töpfen, welche so häufig in keltischen und germanischen Gräbern gefunden werden, trifft man zugleich fast immer auf Ringe von gebranntem Thone, zur Aufnahme dieser Töpfe. 

Encontramos [“Sorprendemos”] en esta etapa de desarrollo [la de los anillos de soporte postizos] a la alfarería de los habitantes más tempranos de Alemania, Suiza, y todo el noroeste de Europa, ya que junto con las vasijas sin pie que se hallan con tanta frecuencia en tumbas celtas y germánicas aparecen casi siempre también anillos de arcilla cocida para recibirlas.


----------



## Alemanita

TheChabon said:


> Revisando esto: ¿no está diciendo Man überrascht [die Töpferkunst] auf dieser Stufe des Fortschritts?
> 
> Man überrascht die Töpferkunst der frühesten Bewohner Deutschlands, der Schweiz und des ganzen Nordwestens von Europa auf dieser Stufe des Fortschritts, denn mit fusslosen Töpfen, welche so häufig in keltischen und germanischen Gräbern gefunden werden, trifft man zugleich fast immer auf Ringe von gebranntem Thone, zur Aufnahme dieser Töpfe.
> 
> Encontramos [“Sorprendemos”] en esta etapa de desarrollo [la de los anillos de soporte postizos] a la alfarería de los habitantes más tempranos de Alemania, Suiza, y todo el noroeste de Europa, ya que junto con las vasijas sin pie que se hallan con tanta frecuencia en tumbas celtas y germánicas aparecen casi siempre también anillos de arcilla cocida para recibirlas.



Tenés razón con esta interpretación; en el alemán actual es bastante extraño esto de 'sorprender a la alfarería' como si fuese un malhechor agarrado con las manos en la masa...Pero es la única interpretación posible. Quizás se pueda matizar con: 
*Descubrimos* que la alfarería de los habitantes más tempranos de Alemania, Suiza y todo el noroeste de Europa *se encuentra *en esta etapa del desarrollo ,...


----------



## Geviert

Bueno, en realidad no veo mucho misterio. El pronombre indefinido _man _permite expresar la sorpresa tal cual, en el evento mismo que el autor describe y que _cualquiera _puede notar (si Maria, Marko y Paola se sorprenden realmente o no, es ya otra pregunta: esta es la fuerza del _man_ impersonal). Yo diría: es sorprendente... encontrar... / sorprende encontrar a este nivel..., (siempre en modo indefinido).

Thechabon: la razón de la sorpresa que te preguntas (¿por qué es sorprendente?), está precisamente en toda la frase después del _denn_.


----------



## Alemanita

Geviert said:


> El pronombre indefinido _man _permite expresar la sorpresa tal cual, en el evento mismo que el autor describe y que _cualquiera _puede notar (si Maria, Marko y Paola se sorprenden realmente o no, es ya otra pregunta: esta es la fuerza del _man_ impersonal). *Yo diría: es sorprendente... encontrar... / sorprende encontrar *a este nivel..., (siempre en modo indefinido).
> 
> Thechabon: la razón de la sorpresa que te preguntas (¿por qué es sorprendente?), está precisamente en toda la frase después del _denn_.



No estoy de acuerdo contigo, Geviert, de que *es sorprendente* (para nosotros, para alguien) descubrir a la alfarería en este nivel de su desarrollo.

En el texto de Thechabon podemos preguntar:

Wen oder was überrascht man? - die Töpferkunst, den Dieb, das Einbrecherduo

Otra cosa es si fuera:
Wer oder was ist *überraschend*? - die Töpferkunst auf dieser Stufe des Fortschritts

Y esto no es lo que dice el texto en alemán.

Y por eso no hay razón para la sorpresa, como dices tú, sino que ese _denn_ explica que al nivel al que se encontraban, usaban anillos.

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## GNK

> TheChabon
> Revisando esto: ¿no está diciendo Man überrascht [die Töpferkunst] auf dieser Stufe des Fortschritts





> Alemanita
> En el texto de Thechabon podemos preguntar:
> Wen oder was überrascht man? - die Töpferkunst, den Dieb, das Einbrecherduo



Ich verstehen diesen Satz so wie es in den beiden Zitaten erklärt wird.

Er bringt nach meinem Verständnis zum Ausdruck, dass der Forscher etwas vorgefunden hat, was er so nicht erwartet hatte. 
(Man überrascht den Dieb, den man ertappt.
Man überrascht die Töpferkunst auf einer Fortschrittsstufe, die man in der Fundstelle nicht erwartet hatte.)

Was für mich allerdings in der Textstelle, die TheChabon angeboten hat, offen bleibt, ist, welches Niveau der Töpferkunst der Forscher tatsächlich vorgefunden hat und welches er erwartet hatte vorzufinden, a) ein niedrigeres Niveau (noch mit Strohringen) oder b) bereits ein höheres (mit Tonringen).

Saludos


----------



## TheChabon

El concepto sería que la alfarería evolucionó, pero que la 'sorprendemos', la 'atrapamos', la 'encontramos' en esa etapa previa de desarrollo (la agarramos poniéndose las medias, digamos) (la encontramos como en una foto de la infancia) en las vasijas de esas tumbas celtas, que tienen el sistema de apoyo antiguo. Las vasijas de las tumbas celtas nos dan una imagen de ese momento en el proceso de evolución.


----------



## Geviert

TheChabon said:


> El concepto sería que la alfarería evolucionó, pero que la 'sorprendemos', la 'atrapamos', la 'encontramos' en esa etapa previa de desarrollo (la agarramos poniéndose las medias, digamos) (la encontramos como en una foto de la infancia) en las vasijas de esas tumbas celtas, que tienen el sistema de apoyo antiguo. Las vasijas de las tumbas celtas nos dan una imagen de ese momento en el proceso de evolución.



No estoy de acuerdo con personalizar el pronombre _man_ con _la sorprendemos_, _la atrapamos _y símiles. Si el autor mantiene un tipo de argumentación objetiva que justifica el uso de _man_, no me parece que se deba personalizar, concediéndose a la perspectiva del lector. Por el mismo motivo propuse una forma impersonal /es/ + /sorprendente/ como una posible variante, menos exacta, es cierto (de acuerdo Alemanita), pero más legítima que personalizar indebidamente el pronombre indefinido alemán.

 Por otro lado, se recuerde que no se debe pensar _solamente _el verbo alemán _überraschen _en su mera transitividad orientada _a personas_ (unerwartet treffen):_ man überrascht den Dieb_. El verbo tambien puede usarse en términos impersonales (in Erstaunen versetzen): _es überrascht..., man überrascht...  _


----------



## iaf

TheChabon said:


> El concepto sería que la alfarería evolucionó, pero que la 'sorprendemos', la 'atrapamos', la 'encontramos' en esa etapa previa de desarrollo (la agarramos poniéndose las medias, digamos) (la encontramos como en una foto de la infancia) en las vasijas de esas tumbas celtas, que tienen el sistema de apoyo antiguo. Las vasijas de las tumbas celtas nos dan una imagen de ese momento en el proceso de evolución.



So verstehe ich den Absatz auch. Man "erwischt" quasi die Töpferei in besagter Entwicklungphase (oder wobei auch immer...).
Andererseits denke ich, dass der Gebrauch der unpersönlichen Form in Spanisch und in Deutsch nicht absolut analog läuft. Da wäre ich also nicht so streng; ich würde durchaus die 1. Pers. Pl. bevorzugen .

Saludos!


----------

